# Greetings!



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello, hello fellow Fancy Mouse lovers!!! I was bitten by the mouse-bug some 20-odd years ago. Over the years, my love has only grown! Among my favorites being RY, Brindle, Banded, Variegated, Lilac (I believe you call them Dove though), BEW and Self-colors. I have a particular affinity for Angora, Rex, Tex and Satin coats, but there is always a soft part of me that will forever be in love with PEW...it was a PEW so many ages ago that made a little nest in my heart, there was no turning back after him!

My name is Samantha (Sam), but I answer to "Norman's Mom" or "NM" much better. I live in the USA, Arizona to be exact, and am owned by many pets, least of all my true babies...my mice! Currently, all 4 of my bucks and 5 beautiful ladies have me neatly wrapped about their darling little tails. 

I do belong to one other forum, but am in search to not only broaden my collective knowledge about these precious little creatures, but also hope to find others like myself with whom mice have also stolen their hearts! The world is a big, beautiful place, and I am always on the lookout for new information, to help others, and to just have fun! I look forward to being a part of what looks like a fabulous place to belong, and meeting some wonderful new people who share my enthusiasm for the Little Noses in our lives!

Some of you may already know me, and some may not, but I am always, always in it for the mice! I hope you are all having a fantastic day and I wish all the best to you and yours! I'm off to gawk and drool over pictures now...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I bloomin love little noses 

Hi and

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Norman's Mom said:


> made a little nest in my heart


Aww, that bit made me sniffle! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

